# routes open in philly and south jersey



## blackdiamond (Oct 1, 2006)

ABD Property Services has routes in Philly and South Jersey that still need to be covered. You must have your own insurance. Call Nathan Kessler at 609-351-6299


----------



## montanag (Dec 8, 2006)

Are you a licensed business?? I was thinking of a colleague in Philly, but can't find anything about your company. Anybody know anything?


----------



## Lucky1 (Apr 9, 2007)

blackdiamond;482189 said:


> ABD Property Services has routes in Philly and South Jersey that still need to be covered. You must have your own insurance. Call Nathan Kessler at 609-351-6299


And a armor plated truck.


----------

